# Log skidder/sled & home made hitch (pics)



## bogydave (Mar 5, 2012)

I just built a sled to help skid logs out of the woods.
Plan is to roll the log on, get a good bite with the chain & drag it out with the rope around the ball.
I think if I keep the nose of the log from digging in, I should be able to pull it.

The terrain is not good solid & level, it's  un-even, hills, roots etc. & making a good trail only lasts for a few logs then I have to move.
I made it narrow so to go thru where I can drive the ATV.

My system las year was a modified hitch that sat on the ATV ball & hooked to the rear rack. Most of the 
weight is on the ATV ball but some pull stress o on the rack, so far now rack issues.
Pic show the hole in the bottom that sits over the ATV ball

I hooked the chain hook to the chain around the log & it drug the logs OK most of the time.
It works good for hauling around the log splitter & OK for skidding, but I broke it a few times & beefed it up after each failure.
If I can chain the log  tight, as I move the ATV forward it lifts the front of the log off the ground .  The down side is;
 up hill pulls lift the front wheels off the ground & loose steering & risk a back flip :bug:, & no rear suspension.
Pulling low down on the ATV ball with the sled , the ATV should better front end weight & traction.

Came up with the sled after looking a BWS "dray". I think if I keep the front of the log from digging in, it will drag OK.
I'll give it a test this year & post success or failure pictures. 
The chain connection to the sled may be the weak link, 3/8 bolt thru the chain & the 3/4" plywood with a big washer.
The rope could be a "Y" of metal with a trailer hitch too. 
Want to see if it works & modify if it does & some part fails.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 5, 2012)

Pic with splitter hooked up
Mid April las spring.
Can see the 2" plywood added to it for strength, I pulled the ball out of the 2X4, pulling a log last Fall. Stronger now. (above pic)


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool looking hitch setup.

I'm not following with all this "wood" stuff.  How did you weld it?? :coolsmile:


----------



## bogydave (Mar 5, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Cool looking hitch setup.
> 
> I'm not following with all this "wood" stuff.  How did you weld it?? :coolsmile:



I use the liquid "Elmers"  brand, low power consumption.
One type works for  ;; over head , uphill & down hill


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2012)

Ever consider a sulky behind the quad?  Pick up the log with your hitch setup, slip the sulky underneath, set log down and pull sulky home.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes
But when I head out now, I have so much "Stuff" in the truck now.
I need room to haul wood back home.   
If I had a welder, Id make something similar to this.
 (Maybe I can figure out how to make it from wood  LOL )


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 5, 2012)

looks good but u should weld up something outa steel and get rid of the rack mount, ive ripped lots of honda racks apart doing dumb things like that.


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Yes
> But when I head out now, I have so much "Stuff" in the truck now.



Yeah, I was thinking about the log arch too, but I figured a sulky could be made quite compact (I kinda figured you might have space issues).  It could be made small enough to ride on your passenger floor board.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 5, 2012)

Dave, you have the right idea with getting the front of that log off the ground. I still like putting the whole log on the dray as then no dirt at all in the bark. Rather than chain to tie the logs on I just use a ratchet strap. Most times it does not have to be super tight; just so it holds the logs in place. If you stack the logs on the dray then I think chains might be in order or perhaps 2 ratchet straps.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 6, 2012)

Figure I'll experiment this year, find what works in the terrain I'm in & what breaks.
 make/modify a better one as needed.


----------



## lukem (Mar 6, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dad had the same idea years ago.  He made a low profile two wheeled thing to put the butt end of a log up on.  It didn't work out too good...should have made it wider because when the log wanted to roll it took the "sulky" over with it.  If we built another one would make it wider and it would be pretty good.

Logs will want to roll more than you think, especially on rough and uneven ground.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 6, 2012)

Wide is my problem, sometimes I'm fighting just getting the ATV thru.
I may have to spend more time making a trail/trails. As it is now, my ATV trailer won't work, to wide  & won't make the turns.
I'm going with a simple as I can the first attempt. (KISS principle)
I got them out before with just the ATV & chain but was stressing the ATV rack &  medium strength ATV hitch,  with the hitch I made.
I don't have near the size log BWS was dragging around so I'm hoping I can drag one at a time on the sled.
May need to go to the wheels idea & wide enough it don't tip.


----------

